
How to compile with continuations - ColinWright
http://matt.might.net/articles/cps-conversion
======
krzysz00
I'll keep this around if I ever need to write a compiler.

~~~
barrkel
I don't know if you're being sarcastic, but a compiler is worth writing as a
learning exercise, if not also for fun. Not necessarily a matter of need.

~~~
wlievens
In my last year at uni, I followed a compilers course "for fun". Some people
advised against it, because it would be a time-consuming course with little
practical value.

At one of my first job interviews, the interviewer said "Why did you waste
your time with a compilers course? What good is that for? I don't see any
[insert-tech-hype-of-the-day] on your resume!".

So I went to the next job interview I had lined up, and gladly signed up for
their compiler developer job opening.

Serendipity?

